# Insane Afghani Target Practice!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wholly COW!  You won't believe this...

http://www.filecabi.net/video/insanetargetpractice.html

I've never seen something so crazy stupid in my entire life....

Ryan


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

what the freak were they thinking? Idiots :withstupid:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Well the only good to come out of this is that maybe the dummie holding the target got killed and won't pass his genes along to the next generation! Not much common sense here to say the least!

Bob A.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

That is the most insane thing I have ever seen.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i am starting to think the iraqy hit him on purpose his aim was way off from the video either that or those AK's are worse than BB guns


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This is what we get for letting the army lower it's standard I suppose. Why wouldn't they just lay it against the dune?


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Thats just crazy, was that for real? It sounded like they were laughing right after he got hit and went down? If that was real that is the wildest thing I ever seen. :withstupid:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks fake to me. There is a delayed reaction between the time the shot goes off and him reaching for his leg. I would think that he would instantly drop? But well never know i guess!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I call BS.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Has to be BS nobody is that stupid, I hope.

The lag in the shot verses him falling looked real though.

Good fake job. Lots of people will fall for it :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ja, 
The stupidity thing is one clincher for BS for me. Plust the fact that they are laughing at the end is another, as if they knew it was fake and found it funny.

RC


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I concur...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Whats really weird about it is you can see the first shot kick up dust in the lower right on the bank the guy holding the target is standing on. Its got to be someone else shooting up close out of the picture.

Or the guy holding the target is a real dunce.

I wouldn't hold that up even for plainsman and thats a chip shot for him :lol:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

*BS*


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Do you guys smell that???? :lol: Good fake job i hope


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

you know what, i take that back about the good acting-the delay is like a second and he falls like he got shot in the stomach


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:bs:


----------

